# Tetraplant complete substrate?



## anrich (Jun 17, 2010)

i ordered a tub of this stuff... quite expensive...
I supose i got tired of searching for clay and top soil...
My question.
How good is it?
Any one used it before?
thanks!!!!


----------



## PeterWest (May 9, 2010)

quite a few people that I know has used this stuff and the not to happy with it. The complain about it going anaerobic. 

Not so sure how the plants like it thought.

Regards 
Peter


----------

